# Look Keo Blade Chromo or Ultegra PD-6700



## beammescotty (Oct 29, 2011)

So I'm debating between these two pedal systems currently. I'm coming off of speedplays for something that is ideally more stable as my knees could use the larger platform. I was wondering what your recommendations are, price being of relatively little importance. Again the pedals I am looking at are the Look Keo Blade Chromoly, and the Shimano Ultegra PD-6700 (with the chromo spindle, not full steel). Thanks for your help.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

I like the Look Keo Blades better than the Shimano. You might want to check out the French shop xxcycle.com they have the Blade's with the Ti spindle very cheap. The website is not the prettiest but I have shopped with them no problems.


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

Stabillity wise, they are very similar. Not much between then unless you're really sensitive about it. Though some may like the clip-in, clip-out feel of the Keo's slightly better. 

But if you're looking for "fit and forget" reliability and rock solid longevity of pedals and cleats, the Ultegra will beat the Keo pedals, by a big margin. Not to forget, when you need to walk on them (say traffic stop on a wet day for example), the Shimano cleats cope a lot better. 

But the Keo's do win in the weight stakes.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Talking about the cleats, I will say that the Keo's come with the new grip cleats from look (mine came with both), they are better to walk on but VERY easy to tear the rubber grip, then it makes noise when riding and can also effect clipping in/out. In the end I opted for the non-grip version that have teflon contact areas, they are nicer to clip in/out, quiet but wear really badly when you even walk a couple of steps! they are cheap though so I'll see how long they last. Something to consider.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

beammescotty said:


> So I'm debating between these two pedal systems currently. I'm coming off of speedplays for something that is ideally more stable as my knees could use the larger platform. I was wondering what your recommendations are, price being of relatively little importance. Again the pedals I am looking at are the Look Keo Blade Chromoly, and the Shimano Ultegra PD-6700 (with the chromo spindle, not full steel). Thanks for your help.


Functionally, they are as identical as to not be worth discussing differences, IMO. I find the Shimano cleats to be more practical when not attached to the pedal, as mentioned previously.

I'm not sure I understand your reason for leaving Speedplay, though. As long as they are setup and maintained reasonably, they will be equal in lateral security (rolling of the foot) to either of these items. If your concern is with the rotation - that is , the float - Speedplay (as Zeros, or as Light Actions using Zero cleats) provide better adjustability of the amount and precise rotational location of the float. IMO, X's are lesser in rolling stability, and obviously aren't adjustable.

Not trying to say that Speedplay are all things to all people, just that you might either have a solution closer than you think, or that you might have a problem that your proposed solution might not improve by much.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Shimano cleats are significantly better than the Look Keo cleats. Which is why all my bikes use SPD-SL pedals. Shimano pedals are almost always heavier, but they are very reliable. And, if you spring for the Dura-Ace model, you get 3 sets of internal bearings, which is almost overkill for a pedal.


----------



## beammescotty (Oct 29, 2011)

danl1 said:


> Functionally, they are as identical as to not be worth discussing differences, IMO. I find the Shimano cleats to be more practical when not attached to the pedal, as mentioned previously.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand your reason for leaving Speedplay, though. As long as they are setup and maintained reasonably, they will be equal in lateral security (rolling of the foot) to either of these items. If your concern is with the rotation - that is , the float - Speedplay (as Zeros, or as Light Actions using Zero cleats) provide better adjustability of the amount and precise rotational location of the float. IMO, X's are lesser in rolling stability, and obviously aren't adjustable.
> 
> Not trying to say that Speedplay are all things to all people, just that you might either have a solution closer than you think, or that you might have a problem that your proposed solution might not improve by much.


I was using Speedplay Light Actions. Given my history with knees and the studies my coach has done, he recommended something with a larger platform. However once I switch I think the only thing that I will miss is the dual sided entry, and ease of entry/exit.

Thanks everyone for your input, I am going to go with the Ultegra pedals.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

I have no experience with Shimano pedals. I have no doubt they make a great product.

However i just got the Keo Blade ti 12nm, I am blown away by how good these pedals are!

I upgraded from some Keo Sprints, the blades are a HUGE improvement over the sprints.

I was very skeptical about how much difference pedal shape and contact area played. The stability and power transfer impovement nothing short of amazing, very noticable.

I still ride the Sprints on my other bike and i have to say everytime i am on them now i feel a lack of conectivity with the bike compared to the Blades.

The ti are silly light and uber smooth, and can be had a very decent price online I think i paid $250, the chromolies were like $150-180. ebay and various online retailers. As opposed to being raped for $420 at your LBS.

Also the 12nm spring is more than enough for me, considering i run my Sprints at the minimal 8nm setting. The 16nm would have been way way too much for me.

Get the Blades and never Look back!


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

I actually owned both the Blades and Ultegras at the same time. For me the Blades are better hands down because of the more smooth/easy entry and exit along with a better "catch" mechanism. I found that my foot hand a tendency to slide over the top of the Ultegra's when clipping in as a result of the body being totally slick. This was worse in wet conditions. With the Blades only the stainless steel plate is slick and as a result your toe/shoe catches into the pedal easier.

I do think the Shimano cleats are better however the lower weight, easier clipping in/out and "feel" made the Blades the better choice. Also, the Shimano's don't really have free float in that there is some resistance to it while the Look's are free. Granted there isn't much float however at least it doesn't have the resistance of the Shimano's to it.


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

I love my cromo blades. They are amazing and I've also ridden the Shimanos. Entry and exit is so much better and I think they feel better in a sprint by a good margin.


----------



## RoadBoy1 (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry about the hijack guys but this retarded site won't let me post to the forums despite the fact that I am a member here and signed in as well.

I am a long time user of the Look pedals the ones that take the Delta or ARC cleats and I love them. My last bike with my Look PP396 pedals was stolen and I have replaced it but as we know the Look Deltas are no longer made and I don't care for the Keos at all (not enough fore and aft adjustability in the cleats. I don't like the Speedplays due to the free float and the Shimano pedals don't have enough fore and aft adjustment either.

I have been looking on EBay and there are some good deals on the Look Delta pedals but I am seeing a variant of the Deltas called the "A" pedals as in A5.1. These pedals seem to use the Delta cleats and only appear to differ from the PP396 style pedals in a few cosmetic areas. I have also seen some Look CX pedals which appear similar to the "A" type pedals.

What are (or were) the Look "A" and CX pedals? Where did they fall in the Look hierarchy? Thanks guys and hopefully the powers that be will one day get this site to work the way it is supposed to.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Bike Rumor just posted a pretty good review of the Blades.
Review: LOOK’s astonishingly light KéO Blade Carbon Ti pedals - Bike Rumor
The price dropped and the CroMo's can be found pretty cheaply on eBay these days.
I had the Blade Cro Mo's for awhile and went back to Dura Ace 7800. The Blades look like trash very quickly and I just didn't feel they had the kind of long term durability I like being 6'3" and north of 250lbs. The DA and Ultegra pedals are built like tanks and the DA pedals have three bearings. I specifically did not want the carbon DA pedals as I prefer strength over weight any day. As others have said the Look cleats wear very quickly too. It is easy to get in and out of the Looks but its not like the DA/Ultegra pedals are difficult. Then again I think the front hook on the Looks is a little more pronounced than Shimano pedals so they are probably a little easier to get into for that reason.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

For racing, the location of the blade seems to be vulnerable. A great deal of US races are criteriums which involve tight turns and I know I've smacked a pedal or two in corners.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

If you're racing I'd go with the DA pedals because they have a lower profile, which means more cornering clearance. If you're not racing then go with the Ultegra pedals. 

I use both of these and they are both outstanding no maintenance pedals with cleats that last a long time.

I haven't had a chance to use the new carbon DA pedals, I'm still using the 7810 models and see no reason to upgrade at this point.


----------



## beammescotty (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the input, I can't afford the DA pedals so I'm going for the Ultegras. For me the longevity outweighs the weight and cost of going to the blades.


----------



## RoadBoy1 (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry about the hijack guys but this retarded site won't let me post to the forums despite the fact that I am a member here and signed in as well.

I am a long time user of the Look pedals the ones that take the Delta or ARC cleats and I love them. My last bike with my Look PP396 pedals was stolen and I have replaced it but as we know the Look Deltas are no longer made and I don't care for the Keos at all (not enough fore and aft adjustability in the cleats. I don't like the Speedplays due to the free float and the Shimano pedals don't have enough fore and aft adjustment either.

I have been looking on EBay and there are some good deals on the Look Delta pedals but I am seeing a variant of the Deltas called the "A" pedals as in A5.1. These pedals seem to use the Delta cleats and only appear to differ from the PP396 style pedals in a few cosmetic areas. I have also seen some Look CX pedals which appear similar to the "A" type pedals.

What are (or were) the Look "A" and CX pedals? Where did they fall in the Look hierarchy? Thanks guys and hopefully the powers that be will one day get this site to work the way it is supposed to.


----------



## beammescotty (Oct 29, 2011)

There is a 5 post minimum for being able to start your own thread. Since you have now posted 5 times, you can start your own, so that your subject might actually get attention.


----------

